# R numbers and track?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought I saw somewhere a chart posted of the relationship of R numbers ( R1 R2 R3 R4 R5 dct) and diameter numbers 

What about the #numbers in switches. is a # 6 equal to a 20 ft curve? 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

* http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/track-mainmenu-93/lgb-track-a-switches*

By the way, I spent a lot of time double-checking the numbers, there's a lot of incorrect information out there.

Regards, Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg... J.J. brought it up... Just wondering LGB didn't make a 10 dia. track? and closest track switch was a 8 dia. 
switch with nbr. 5 ? I know i had to use a Train L to get the curve i need on the end of there track switch to match the Aristo's. 10 dia. track. Just fig. I had the wrong LGB track switch and modify it to my fit.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg...Forgot to say i had to cut the curve part of the ties to match the Aristo Track Switches to butt back to back, but it works with a small extra rail between them. An ya paint the darn ties to match the Aristo tires.. 

J.J.. What are you doing that you are putting in a NBR 6 swithch... Old guy need pic's to see what you are doing.. lol. Looking for ideas.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel:

As far as I know LGB had their R3 (16000) series which is a shade under 8' in diameter and just before they went south came out with an 18000 series That they labeled R5. They did not do a 10' diameter. Aristocraft wide radius curves are 10' diameter (5' radius).


Chuck


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Another source may be found here 

http://members.westnet.com.au/susprog/AristoTrack.htm 

Bob C.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks guys... I see from the charts 8ft dia. ..... and then next up was 15 ft dia. 
Guess that why I had to bend the LGB Switch to somewhat to butt up to, to match the Aristo 10 Dia.. 
Now just hear what the heck J.J. is up to or doing....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ asked about LGB curves, that link has the "LGB equivalent" which is in my opinion a bit misleading, since the Aristo track is specified in precision, but the LGB is only the CLOSEST to that number, not "equivalent" really when you measure to the precision in his table (which is an excellent table on the Aristo dimensions) 

JJ: no the #6 is a #6, standard diverging turnout , not a "curved diverging" (I made that term up) switch like the Aristo WR, the 4' diameter one, and most of the LGB switches. 

Those switches are not prototype in that they maintain a curve all through the switch and beyond the frog. The #6 follows true prototype practice, that once you hit the frog, you are on a "steady angle" that is a ratio of 1 in 6 (thus #6)... 

From a practical perspective, that #6 is pretty close to 14' diameter if you wanted to start a curve with it... i.e. that is pretty smooth from the switch to the 14' curved track. 

For stuff up in the 20' diameter "class" I think you need #8. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have no pictures yet.

I am planning some sidings to more than one car barn. They will be like industrial buildings.

I have 14 Aristo Streamliners cars


I have three 5 car articulated container cars.

Plus Numerous box, flat, tank, hopper, and MOW cars.

Also several cabeese. 


Plus I have 11 engines.

I will be looking on E bay for some used switches and I need to know what not to buy so I don't have trouble with my cars going through switches. 

I like Bob C's chart the best and I saved it to a file. 

I have made one base for the first building and it is 26 inches by 10 feet. 

The tracks in the building are made out of 1/2 x 1/2 x 1/8 angle iron.

They will be buried in cement. 

One of my other thoughts is to build one huge building 40 feet long like Marty's

Of course everything will be made of steel. 


JJ 


PS I have started my saved search on E bay We will see what comes up.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ, 

I had thought of using 1/2 inch angle but never thought of burring it it cement. What a great idea! Man, you are real smart or I am real dumb. I think its the latter. 

Ted


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By chaingun on 10 Oct 2011 08:25 AM 
JJ, 

I had thought of using 1/2 inch angle but never thought of burring it it cement. What a great idea! Man, you are real smart or I am real dumb. I think its the latter. 

Ted 

Ted

I am leaving the space between the track open like a service pit. The bottom of the "service pit" will be concrete. 

JJ


----------

